# Scar tissue in esophagus



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, I had been diagnosed with IBS-D three years ago. I have had it for much longer. Probably 15 years, just didn't know what it was. The reason I am asking a question on this forum is that last month I was diagnosed by my regular doctor with a hiatal hernia after having a upper barium xray. I have been having a terrible time with this new pain which started Thanksgiving week, pain in my upper abdomen, trouble swallowing, burping, etc. I saw my Gastroenterologist yesterday and he is scheduling me for an upper endoscopy (I had this done when I had a colonoscopy 3 years ago, so I know what to expect), but he told me that he is going to "dilate" my esophagus because of scar tissue. I should be having this done next week. I wanted to know if anyone has gone through this procedure, and if it has helped. I have never experienced acid reflux before, so was quite surprised to get all this new information. I have enough problems with my IBS-D (I'm taking Lotronex, and Donnatal as needed).Also, could my IBS (bowel spasms) have caused both the scarring and the hiatal hernia? As far as what I can and cannot eat, I am confused by my doctors. My G.P. doctor says I need to avoid spicy, fried foods (which I don't eat anyway), coffee, caffeine, tomatoe and tomatoe products, and eat small meals throughout the day. And my gastroenterologist says food doesn't make a difference. He says that food doesn't make a difference in my IBS either.I think I am going to error on the side of caution.For as long as I can remember, I have always been a slow chewer, being the last at mealtime, and have always been a "sipper" of beverages. I am always amazed at people who purchase large sized drinks. I always thought, how do they drink that much? Maybe I have had this for awhile and didn't know?Thanks for any help.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My IBS also morphed into GERD, although I had a long history of occasional indigestion that preceded both conditions. The hernia can be caused by numbers of factors. This website will give you loads of information, both about the causes and the symptoms. http://www.emedicinehealth.com/hiatal_hernia/page2_em.htmThey do mention straining from constipation, but there are other causes, such as smoking--my particular vice--that can bring it on. For me, there was a direct connection between smoking, inflammation--which was worsened by the consumption of a long list of trigger foods along with exposure to any number of stressors, which includes our condition--, D, and reflux. If your IBS was triggered by anything that can cause inflammation, even at undetectable levels, then that might be the most interesting place to start looking. Because I have an aversion to doctors and a lifetime of medicines that simply suppress symptoms, I was fortunate to find a supplement that addressed my problems. Good luck to you.Mark


----------

